# Can I import all NI Komplete samples into Omnisphere?



## Tiggerdyret (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi, the title says it. Is it possible and how do I do it and still keep it somewhat organized.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 24, 2018)

I don't know how many individual samples are in Komplete, but I guess it could well run into the millions. You can import one at a time into Omnisphere, and then you can't lay anything out like in Kontakt. It would be a genuine waste of an entire life.

Think of Omnisphere's sample import function as new fuel for synthesis. Don't think of it as a sampler.


----------



## Tiggerdyret (Nov 26, 2018)

Yeah, I see. It would be nice to be able to import folder by folder, though.


----------

